# Max Ward



## Spencer100 (4 Nov 2020)

RIP Max Ward, RCAF, Wardair and bush pilot

One of the best airlines I ever flew.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/max-ward-obituary-1.5788258

Canadian aviation pioneer Max Ward died Monday, CBC has confirmed. He was 98. 

Ward was born in Edmonton in 1921. He served as a flight instructor with the Royal Canadian Air Force during the Second World War before becoming a bush pilot. 

In 1953, he founded Wardair in Yellowknife. By 1989, the airline would become the third-largest airline in Canada.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Nov 2020)

The CAF Airbus fleet started their careers as Wardair aircraft.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2020)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> RIP Max Ward, RCAF, Wardair and bush pilot
> 
> One of the best airlines I ever flew drank.
> 
> ...



There, FTFY


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2020)

Used to see the blue/red Twin Otters in Yelloknife all the time - both at the actual as well as float plane airports.  Also flew to the UK for my 9th birthday present with my Grand Dad.  

MM


----------

